# relabelling stamp printing uk



## xclusive (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All, 

Is anyone aware of a low cost stamp process to print on the inner neck instead of getting labels made up and having to stitch in etc

I have seen previous posts of being able to use a custom rubber stamp but have no details of where to get this done and what ink to use. I havent really got a setup and am not trained in using the materials so if it can aviod this, if necessary i would be very grateful 

Thanks all


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can have the stamps made at any office supply store. You can use the same ink you use to print the design on the shirt. 

This method works best for a grunge type look. You won't get perfect impressions most of the time.


----------

